# Cannot See Heat Map, Surge, Earning Potential, Recommended for You Screen



## kmkmoss (Apr 5, 2021)

I sure hope someone can help. I have never been able to see the heat map or "Recommended for You" areas in my app. I thought it was the version so I uninstalled/reinstalled several times. I know the feature is available in my area because my bestie has it on her phone (Samsung like mine). I've tried everything and I've called Uber MANY time and even emailed with screenshots. Nothing worked. I hope someone here can help. Thanks!


----------

